# Thanks Everybody



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry for posting this twice. I am still getting the hang of this board. I was not sure if I replied to the post that it would be read. So, I also made a new post. Thank you everyone for responding to me. I am feeling much better today. I think it is starting to work. I am still suffering from a bit of gas, indegestion and stomach pain, but I am confident that they will be easing soon. The dizzies and pukeies are gone, and I am so thankful for that. I had a regular BM this morning, and actually had two more while at work. I normally do not go this often on a good day. They were not D's so I am not complaining. I knew well before that I would have to use the restroom. When I move up to a whole pill with each meal should this eliminate the amount of times I use the restroom? To eliminate the gas is it okay to take Gas-X? Has this caused a problems for anyone? Should I prepare myself to go through the same miserable symptoms when I advance to a whole pill at each meal? I do have some advice for those of you who are thinking of trying Calcium. First of all, definitely give it a shot. Second, if you work a Monday thru Friday type of job, start taking the Calcium on Friday. From what I have experienced the next day will be the worst and you definitely want to be home. By Monday, you will be feeling much better.


----------

